# Good Used Cranks



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone have any good resource for good used Crankshafts?

i'm in need of two and though i could go after market, or maybe find one in the back of a shop, or just get another engine *which is last resort cuz i'd hate to see the 2 blocks i have go to waste as coffee table legs*....

any chance SOMEONE knows a place for old good cranks?

read somewhere that v8 cranks get stockpiled in some places... was wonder with as many 240's that were made if by chance anyone here knew of a place for us to find some????????


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you can get remanufactured cranks from parts stores. there could be some on ebay as well.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

i was thinkin that but was hopin outta chance that there would be some place... even out in L.A. that could have some stockpiled in the backroom from junkyards or wrecked cars or cracked blocks... *shrugs* iz a long shot, but ya never know.

you're right though.. it'd prolly be betta to go wi/ a remanufactured cuz i wouldn't have worries of the crank's integrity. still'd be nice to find one sittin in someone's backroom they'd let go for under a hundred bucks.


----------

